# Spam call from DirecTV... how to opt-out?



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

So, this morning I got a call on my mobile from 1800-531-5000. I didn't bother answering, but Google Voice was kind enough to translate the voicemail for me:



Google Voice translation of DirecTV Spambot said:


> *+18005315000*
> 7/12/11 7:10 AM 12 hours ago
> _Hello, this is John Goodman. I'm calling to tell you about the season premiere of the Emmy award winning show damages, starting Glenn Close, rosebird And me tune in tomorrow night at 10 PM on channel 239, hey, it's always about show on television. And it's only on Direct T. V._


Now, I haven't changed any marketing preferences, and I don't see any place to opt-out of these phone calls (this one came at 7:10 this morning, as noted). I was not happy for the early call, even though I was already en route to work. Is there a way to opt-out of this junk?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm so tired of all this Damages promotion. I will not watch it now just cause of all this in your face cross promotion on the directive platform


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Change your contact phone number on your account to 1-212-479-7990


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't believe I just hung up on John Goodman


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Why would you give a corporation your cell phone number?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"paulman182" said:


> Why would you give a corporation your cell phone number?


Someone without a land line and only a cell?


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> I'm so tired of all this Damages promotion. I will not watch it now just cause of all this in your face cross promotion on the directive platform


OK, I know that felt good to type, but are you really going to watch or not watch a program because of to much or to little promotion?


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So, this morning I got a call on my mobile from 1800-531-5000. I didn't bother answering, but Google Voice was kind enough to translate the voicemail for me:
> 
> Now, I haven't changed any marketing preferences, and I don't see any place to opt-out of these phone calls (this one came at 7:10 this morning, as noted). I was not happy for the early call, even though I was already en route to work. Is there a way to opt-out of this junk?


Call customer service and have your privacy settings updated to remove yourself from promotional calling.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Got that call yesterday and sent an e-mail asking to opt out. I'm sure most people don't want to get phone ads.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Got that call yesterday and sent an e-mail asking to opt out. I'm sure most people don't want to get phone ads.


Also got the call yesterday and also called to opt out. But then I've called before to opt out of surveys, promotions, deals, etc. and they still continue. It's bad enough that we have to endure advertising everywhere, including in the guide and TV mail, but I can put up with that annoyance as it is my choice to watch the TV. When I am doing something else at home and they interrupt with an advertising phone call I get pissed and tell them so. When that call is a recorded message and I can't tell them then I get doubly pissed. I am on the do not call list because I don't want such calls especially when they interrupt something else.

It really makes me wish that I could call John Goodman and interrupt his day with some trivial information.


----------

